# He told me to do it



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

After joining personality cafe,I instantaneously received a message in my inbox welcoming me to the forum. I read it...and a portion of it suggested introducing myself. So...well...here is my very awkward hello.....yeah,that's about it. *Runs away*


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Those evil e-mails!

Welcome. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't run away, tell us your type so we know what to do to you. I mean, welcome to our Cafe.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Don't run away, tell us your type so we know what to do to you. I mean, welcome to our Cafe.


Yes...tar and feathering is always great, but sometimes swirlies are so much more satisfying when done to a temperament that lacks sufficient entourage retaliation.:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> Yes...tar and feathering is always great, but sometimes swirlies are so much more satisfying when done to a temperament that lacks sufficient entourage retaliation.:laughing:


That they are, why do you think I catapulted the INFPs all the way to the moon?


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> That they are, why do you think I catapulted the INFPs all the way to the moon?


So I've heard...but lack the details...would PM, but given the fact that you love to derail threads and I only have 12, and now 13 post, do tell.

BTW...welcome newbie


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> So I've heard...but lack the details...would PM, but given the fact that you love to derail threads and I only have 12, and now 13 post, do tell.


I don't try to derail them, the derailing just naturally follows me.:tongue: I built a giant catapult and put a rocket in the catapult to send the INFPs all the way up to the moon simply because they're NFs. The catapult provides liftoff while the rocket goes on a predetermined, unalterable route to the moon and provides the the energy to make it all the way to the moon.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Don't run away, tell us your type so we know what to do to you. I mean, welcome to our Cafe.





DeadDove said:


> Yes...tar and feathering is always great, but sometimes swirlies are so much more satisfying when done to a temperament that lacks sufficient entourage retaliation.:laughing:


Tell you all my type? Ahhh.....well,you asked...I am an INTJ...so go ahead... start the torture. We welcome it.We eat it for breakfast.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

JimmyCodes said:


> Tell you all my type? Ahhh.....well,you asked...I am an INTJ...so go ahead... start the torture. We welcome it.We eat it for breakfast.


Don't worry, I only go after NFs. You're safe for now.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi how are you?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

hey there how do


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> Tell you all my type? Ahhh.....well,you asked...I am an INTJ...so go ahead... start the torture. We welcome it.We eat it for breakfast.


Crap...the word "we" was spoken and it's a J...change of plans...play nice...


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Don't worry, I only go after NFs. You're safe for now.





Res said:


> Hi how are you?


I am well.Thank you for asking.How are you? Oh...and be careful...Mcgooglian is looking for you.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

JimmyCodes said:


> I am well.Thank you for asking.How are you? Oh...and be careful...Mcgooglian is looking for you.


I'm fine, thanks.

I don't know why he would. Anyone who's anyone would know I made an INFJ - ESTP change overnight last night, and just didn't bother to change my usergroup. He's just PMS'ing because we have no sensors on the forum. Give it a day or so and some aspirin, he'll be better by dawn.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> hey there how do


Just living my life...and you?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Living as well I guess. So Jimmy you are a female?


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Res said:


> I'm fine, thanks.
> 
> I don't know why he would. Anyone who's anyone would know I made an INFJ - ESTP change overnight last night, and just didn't bother to change my usergroup. He's just PMS'ing because we have no sensors on the forum. Give it a day or so and some aspirin, he'll be better by dawn.


Haha. Too funny.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Living as well I guess. So Jimmy you are a female?


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Res said:


> I'm fine, thanks.
> 
> I don't know why he would. Anyone who's anyone would know I made an INFJ - ESTP change overnight last night, and just didn't bother to change my usergroup. He's just PMS'ing because we have no sensors on the forum. Give it a day or so and some aspirin, he'll be better by dawn.


I don't think aspirin will help much, I'm like this all the time.:tongue:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> You are absolutely correct.


Just cuz I can...PROVE IT!:wink:


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> Just cuz I can...PROVE IT!:wink:


...and how do you suppose I go about doing that?


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> ...and how do you suppose I go about doing that?


By telling us why you chose that name of course...what else did you think I had in mind?


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> By telling us why you chose that name of course...what else did you think I had in mind?


Well, Jimmy is a nickname I received awhile ago . I liked it so much...I decided to make it my user name in numerous forums. awwwwe....nostalgia. Codes is a long story.What else did I think you had in mind? ...I would not dare say.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> Codes is a long story.


sounds embarrassing...thought about it, n yeah...kinda want to hear it.



> What else did I think you had in mind? ...I would not dare say.


That's not fun


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> sounds embarrassing...thought about it, n yeah...kinda want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fun


If you think not being able to come up with a name for a youtube account and randomly picking Codes is embarrassing...laugh it up.:blushed:
I thought you wanted me to post a picture(don't get any ideas)


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> If you think not being able to come up with a name for a youtube account and randomly picking Codes is embarrassing...laugh it up.:blushed:
> I thought you wanted me to post a picture(don't get any ideas)


yeah...kinda disappointed. Now I need to understand why you just didn't say that in the first place...now I'm curious as to get back how exactly you got the nickname Jimmy...you good at fixing things or something...sorry what can I say. I got an inquiring mind.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> I got an inquiring mind.


I'm the same, I'm interested more in the why than what. I'm interesting in knowing about the nickname as well.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> yeah...kinda disappointed. Now I need to understand why you just didn't say that in the first place...now I'm curious as to get back how exactly you got the nickname Jimmy...you good at fixing things or something...sorry what can I say. I got an inquiring mind.


Initially, I figured the Codes story was pointless...and you proved me right.
haha...as for Jimmy...you remember the beef jerky strips named Slim Jim?*DeadDove has no idea what I am talking about and proceeds to google Slim Jim* Well,back in my elementary school days... my former classmates thought I was as skinny as one


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> Initially, I figured the Codes story was pointless...and you proved me right.
> haha...as for Jimmy...you remember the beef jerky strips named Slim Jim?*DeadDove has no idea what I am talking about and proceeds to google Slim Jim* Well,back in my elementary school days... my former classmates thought I was as skinny as one


LMAO..now that's funny.<Macho man randy savage voice> Snap into a slim jim! LMAO...love it.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

JimmyCodes said:


> Initially, I figured the Codes story was pointless...and you proved me right.
> haha...as for Jimmy...you remember the beef jerky strips named Slim Jim?*DeadDove has no idea what I am talking about and proceeds to google Slim Jim* Well,back in my elementary school days... my former classmates thought I was as skinny as one


Why beef jerky though? That just sounds hilarious.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Why beef jerky though? That just sounds hilarious.


bcuz those things are skinny as hell. LoL. So much for me being the one that didn't know what they are.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm the same, I'm interested more in the why than what. I'm interesting in knowing about the nickname as well.





DeadDove said:


> LMAO..now that's funny.<Macho man randy savage voice> Snap into a slim jim! LMAO...love it.


Haha...Now the two of you know the truth.Laugh it up.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> bcuz those things are skinny as hell. LoL. So much for me being the one that didn't know what they are.


I know what they are, I was just wondering why they thought of her as being like beef jerky rather than anything else.:tongue: (Vote Mcgoo)


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> Haha...Now the two of you know the truth.Laugh it up.


It's been 7 mins...think I'll injure myself if I continue...but anyhow...finally a serious question. Why did you first take the personality test?


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I know what they are, I was just wondering why they thought of her as being like beef jerky rather than anything else.:tongue: (Vote Mcgoo)


bcuz they were elementary school kids, and elementary school kids are kinda dumb and not original...you ever see Jake from 2 and half men?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> bcuz they were elementary school kids, and elementary school kids are kinda dumb and not original...you ever see Jake from 2 and half men?


That they are and I've learned from personal experience, I used to be one of them.:tongue: I've seen him though I haven't watched that show in a while.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I know what they are, I was just wondering why they thought of her as being like beef jerky rather than anything else.:tongue: (Vote Mcgoo)


Equating me to the skinny appearance of the Slim Jim rather than its contents was the main joke. As for the beef jerky...I am part Native American so ....you can tell my classmates were paying attention in history class.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> bcuz they were elementary school kids, and elementary school kids are kinda dumb and not original


lol, let me point out this quote again.:tongue:


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> It's been 7 mins...think I'll injure myself if I continue...but anyhow...finally a serious question. Why did you first take the personality test?


*Puts serious face on* I needed a lot of help deciding what I should major in...and stumbled upon the personality test. What about you?


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> *Puts serious face on* I needed a lot of help deciding what I should major in...and stumbled upon the personality test. What about you?


First got introduced to it in Psych. and came back as an INTP. Recently I felt my temperament shifted and when I was trying to type one of my friends by having her take it, I decided to retake it for the 20th time or so, and finally came back as what I think I have turned into. ISTP..


Hey Mcgoo...I'm #1 now...how you like me now...better or worse?


----------



## Troll (Apr 5, 2009)

In the Slim Jim ads the jerky beefhead says "Eat Me!!"

Do you do that?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> Hey Mcgoo...I'm #1 now...how you like me now...better or worse?


I'm not happy, I've been busy trying to beat your score.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> First got introduced to it in Psych. and came back as an INTP. Recently I felt my temperament shifted and when I was trying to type one of my friends by having her take it, I decided to retake it for the 20th time or so, and finally came back as what I think I have turned into. ISTP..





Psych...someone wants to be a psychologist,eh.Ahh, that makes a lot of sense.I'm not really familiar with your type.shame.*Googles ISTP*


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm not happy, I've been busy trying to beat your score.


LMAO...good luck...I've almost double yours already...I think I'm going to send this score to the moon...you just handle the NF's, k.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> LMAO...good luck...I've almost double yours already...I think I'm going to send this score to the moon...you just handle the NF's, k.


Those be fightin words. it's on.:tongue:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> DeadDove said:
> 
> 
> > First got introduced to it in Psych. and came back as an INTP. Recently I felt my temperament shifted and when I was trying to type one of my friends by having her take it, I decided to retake it for the 20th time or so, and finally came back as what I think I have turned into. ISTP..
> ...


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Troll said:


> The word Slim is in Slim Jim
> and maybe they thought she was a bit jerky
> 
> It would be cuter if you were name Jimmy for the colored sprinkles they put on ice cream
> ...


correct...the word slim did come into play. As for jerky...haha. Too funny.

lol for the alternative reason's but...cute was not their aim.They went straight for the jugular.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> JimmyCodes said:
> 
> 
> > DeadDove said:
> ...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

hey jimmy. Sorry about the private message. It is automatically sent to all new members. Anyways welcome! We hope you have a great time with us.roud:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Oh snaps :O

I don't know if I've met an INTJ lady before.

Hi


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome, fellow INTJ.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi JimmyCodes. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Welcome, fellow INTJ.


Thank you very much. Ahh, I see that you watch _Supernatural_.You are already good in my book.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Oh snaps :O
> 
> I don't know if I've met an INTJ lady before.
> 
> Hi


Well, there is a first time for everything. Hi to you,too.Glad I made history.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

JimmyCodes said:


> Thank you very much. Ahh, I see that you watch _Supernatural_. You are already good in my book.


Oh God. You shouldn't have said that. Now I will stick around you a lot. =P
Ah but since nobody is watching *checks around*...Yai Team Winchester!


----------

